# New Desert Tortoise Caregiver



## Juli Goss (Nov 5, 2011)

I have just recently taken over care of 2 desert tortoises and I have so many questions. My tortoises are 2 years old, Little M and Little D. Right now they are in a large glass enclosure, but I have plans to move them into a large tabletop enclosure. I think I have the diet down so now I need help with lighting and heat. Types and hours per day would be helpful. Also any info on these soaks I am reading about would help too. Any other suggestions for a newbie are very welcome too!
Thanks,
Juli


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Juli:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where you are?

I"d love to see pictures of your new little guys.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to TFO!  I have 5 CDT's. 1 big one and 4 yearlings! You will love them they are awesome! We are all here to help you Yvonne is awesome!!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## ascott (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum  We LOVE PICS 

These guys are close to the heart here......ask away....and also, how have they been kept prior to you....housing, lighting, heating, diet, exercise, outside exposure time, etc....


----------



## cmosuna (Jan 25, 2012)

Disco Tortoise said:


> I have just recently taken over care of 2 desert tortoises and I have so many questions. My tortoises are 2 years old, Little M and Little D. Right now they are in a large glass enclosure, but I have plans to move them into a large tabletop enclosure. I think I have the diet down so now I need help with lighting and heat. Types and hours per day would be helpful. Also any info on these soaks I am reading about would help too. Any other suggestions for a newbie are very welcome too!
> Thanks,
> Juli



Check out this care sheet released by the CTTC for their care
http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2012)

This is an old thread. Another one of those new members who posted a question then never came back for the answer.


----------

